# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  my first test E cycle log

## boDAWG

..........

----------


## MMAfanboy

Good luck man!

----------


## juicenchris2989

awesome man glad to hear sounds like you did some homework i will be chiming in from time to time to see how your cycles going. OH and when i shoot quads it always gets a lil more sore the next day not the first just to give you heads up anyways goodluck man

----------


## im83931

Yeah I have some soreness for a couple of days post inj. too. Its nothing to worry about tho. I cant wait to see your updates bro.

----------


## boDAWG

.......

----------


## boDAWG

alright so i made a lil change in meal two instead of PB sandwich i added 8 slices of lean chicken lunch meat mixed it all up and ate that

MEAL 3 before workout (about 45minutes before workout):
PB sandwich with two slices of wheat bread
shake - 25g of protein
shake - 5g of creatine
2 pills of BCAA
1 Flaxseed oil softgel


right before the workout (5 minutes before)
big granny smith apple

WOKOUT: 
today was the back day
blasted my back for about an hour 
for some reason i went really really really hard on my lower back and i cant even feel it now but my upper back is killing me
if anybody can give me a few pointers or exercises for lats and trap id appreciate it, also how to work my middle back, i mean i got some exercises but im looking for something more so i can expand my workout, also how big of a break do you guys think i should take between reps i've been doing 45sec to 1 min any suggestions?

PWO about 30 minutes after workout:
shake 25g protein im using ON 
5g creatine mixed into crystal light

MEAL 4 (about hour and a half after work out):
8oz chicken breast
1 cup of brown rice (cooked)
3/4 cup of fat free cottage cheese


im gonna have another meal before i go to bed but it wont be much maybe just an apple or like a PB sandwich on 1 slice of bread or i might just eat a cup of almonds or something, we will see


SORENESS:
my thigh is officially F***ING killing me, my whole right thigh from the spot i injected down to my knee is all very sore, it hurts to touch and looks a bit swollen

----------


## boDAWG

also i got about 4 extra shots of TEST E so i dont know what to do with them thats about 1000mg more, anybody got an idea how i can work them into my cycle? i was thinking do first 4 weeks at 750mg a week what do you guys think?

----------


## boDAWG

im a little concerned, the area above my knee is pretty hot and pretty swollen, it hurts pretty bad too, is this something to worry about or am i just too paranoid?

----------


## boDAWG

ok so i just woke up, my leg is still hurting, and its still swollen from the place i injected down to my knee and my girlfriend thninks my foot is swollen too, so im a lil concerned but ill just let it be and see what happens

breakfast meal 1:
4 egg whites and 2 whole eggs
half of a green bell pepper
protein shake 25g protein
flaxseed oil softgel

i gotta go to work today from 9:45 to 4:00pm and i get like no breaks at all so its gonna be tough to eat during that time but ill make it happen somehow

alright time to go tako some tylenol for my leg

----------


## im83931

take ibuprofen not tylenol. its better for inflamation. Keep an eye on that leg. If it gets worse or doesnt get better soon than go see your dr.

----------


## boDAWG

alright so im back home from work i couldnt eat much at work so i ate a pb sandwich and a sandwich made of some chicken lunch meat (lean) about 13.5g of protein from that sandwich and about 9 from pb sandwich so not too good but not that bad either 

im off to eat some chicken, im thinking im gonna make some chicken breast and some salsa with some brown rice and some wheat bread 

im trying to find my god damn gym shoes my gf and my lil bro hid them from me cuz they think my leg is too bad, hahahaha im about to tear up the house and find them bitches lol 

ill be back on later, peace

----------


## groverman1

A nice dose for a first cycle. I remember my 500mg test e cycle like yesterday. Freakin strength gains through the roof. Diet is the key though, with the proper diet you will be very happy. Good luck.

----------


## boDAWG

okay so i just had my 3rd meal and it was as follows:
2 cups of wheat spaghetti (measured cooked)
1/2 cup of brown rice (measured cooked)
1/2 cup of fat free cottage cheese
1 grilled chicken breast 
2 small slices of garlic bread (i just couldnt resist my girl makes garlic bread so damn good lol)
oh and i also ate an apple about 30 minutes prior to this meal, im getting ready to go to the gym so ill be back on after that





thanks everyone thats been helping me so far, ill be posting some pics up tonight, maybe even here within next few minutes

----------


## boDAWG

> A nice dose for a first cycle. I remember my 500mg test e cycle like yesterday. Freakin strength gains through the roof. Diet is the key though, with the proper diet you will be very happy. Good luck.




hopefully i do good, we will see its only week one, im doing my second shot tomorrow, keep following the post



also what do you guys think i should do with the leftover 4 shots that i got?

----------


## boDAWG

i put up some pics so everyone can get a agood look at what i look like now

----------


## boDAWG

ok so the swelling came back so im going to the ER but one problem, what the hell am i suppose to tell the doctor when he asks how this happened? i need an answer quick since i need to leave RIGHT NOW

----------


## Coop77

I would tell the truth. Worst case is he'll give you a lecture. You don't have to tell them what you were injecting if you're not comfortable though. You can say it's none of their business, or lie and say B-12.

----------


## boDAWG

can't they notify the police???

----------


## boDAWG

alright so i was at the ER last night cuz i was freaking out and they did like a million ****ing tests i was there from 11pm till 5:30am.

they took xrays, ultrasound, a drew like 7 vials of blood. 

blood work came back good
ultrasound showed i have some liquid under my knee
xrays were fine

my second injection is today im gonna try to be a bit safer so this doesnt happen again

oh the doctor said i had cellulitis (infection caused by an injection, bite, tear or cut) so i dont know how i infected myself

one question are you suppose to draw and inject with the same needle or are you suppose to draw with one and inject with another one?

----------


## Salient

Alot of people draw and inject with different as it dulls, but a lot just use the same needle also so I don't think that is the problem. Make sure you are clean and you clean the area you are injecting before and after you shoot.. and clean the bottle before you draw.

----------


## boDAWG

> Alot of people draw and inject with different as it dulls, but a lot just use the same needle also so I don't think that is the problem. Make sure you are clean and you clean the area you are injecting before and after you shoot.. and clean the bottle before you draw.




ok here is what i did, opened the needle and syringe, ( the needle and syringe were sealed ) , i cleaned the top of the bottle off with an alcohol swab, i cleaned the spot where i was injecting, i washed my hands with dial soap, then i cleaned the spot again and i iced it, then i twisted off the plastic piece off the needle, i drew test e, pulled the needle out cleaned the spot again and then cleaned the needle off with alochol swab (i used 4 different swabs), i injected, drew a bit to see what comes out (air bubble did) so i injected test e. 


DID I DO ANYTHING WRONG?

so far today i ate 6 egg whites, 1 cup of 2% milk, 1 cup of oatmeal (uncooked) today is my day off so im not gonna eat too much i wanna shock my body a bit

----------


## boDAWG

oh and i mixed a table spoon of PB into my oats and its delicious lol

----------


## Coop77

Your test E might not be sterile. If you got an infection with the first inject that's probably what it is. Might want to consider tossing your gear.

----------


## juicenchris2989

I never change needle always use the same to draw and same to inject hell on my current cycle im using 4 different aas so i draw out of 4 different vials and then inject is the needle more dull ya but its not that big a deal for me i dont mind needles. And i agree with Coop77 it might be your gear that is not sterile. see what happens

----------


## boDAWG

well i dont know if it even was an infection, my leg is fine now, i mean still a lil sore but its minimal


i injected today again into my right a** cheek so we will see how it goes from now, if this area gets swollen and starts hurting and what not ill toss the shit and use the second vial i got

anyways glute was wayyyyyy easy and didnt hurt but when i pulled the needle out a few drops of test E came back to surface so i just kept wiping with alcohol swabs, and then i left an alcohol swab on the spot and held it in place with my boxers lol


im off to bed gotta get up at 8 tomorrow, have work, see ya guys later

----------


## taiboxa

> I never change needle always use the same to draw and same to inject hell on my current cycle im using 4 different aas so i draw out of 4 different vials and then inject is the needle more dull ya but its not that big a deal for me i dont mind needles. And i agree with Coop77 it might be your gear that is not sterile. see what happens


not good advice homeskillet, even if you use isopropyl on everyone of the stoppers your still collecting bacteria and other unwanted debris on the outside of the needle.

for sanitary purposes you should swap needles after you get done drawing all your aas out or you will eventually get a nice infection.. i have seen it more than once

----------


## rmcfar

boDAWG, im going to be paying some close attention to this thread as we have a lot in common. I'll start up my own thread this sunday when i start my cycle of Test E. Im starting out at 6'1 - 228lbs. same age. Perhaps a little challenge is in order??

----------


## boDAWG

> boDAWG, im going to be paying some close attention to this thread as we have a lot in common. I'll start up my own thread this sunday when i start my cycle of Test E. Im starting out at 6'1 - 228lbs. same age. Perhaps a little challenge is in order??



well first of all i can tell your new, so welcome 

and im a lil heavier but i also got quite a bit of fat on me, but as far as a challenge you're on buddy, keep the stats real and clean. i started out at 240 just had my second shot tonight so we will see how i go

also if you got advice on ANYTHING let me know, especially good foods, thanks and once again welcome

----------


## boDAWG

> not good advice homeskillet, even if you use isopropyl on everyone of the stoppers your still collecting bacteria and other unwanted debris on the outside of the needle.
> 
> for sanitary purposes you should swap needles after you get done drawing all your aas out or you will eventually get a nice infection.. i have seen it more than once




alright so ill start swapping needles and see if it helps

----------


## boDAWG

so like i said earlier i didnt eat much today just so i can shock my body a quick run down of things i ate today:

eggs for breakfast 4whites + 2 whole (6whites and 2 yolks)
just a tiny bit of oatmeal (was gonna eat a whole cup but nahhhh)
2 apples
1 chicken breast
2 slices of bread


tomorrow im at work from 9:30am to 4:00pm so i gotta get up SUPER early and make some food to take to work. im gonna up my calories to about 4000 probably im gonna redo my diet at work tomorrow since im sure ill be bored as hell

anyways guys, thanks for all your help, keep checking in..............oh did i mention that i had to lie to my gf that im no longer on the juice because she couldnt keep her mouth shut and every time we got into an argument she would say its cuz im on juice lol sooooo it was just getting old, well we will see if she finds out hahahahaha peace

----------


## boDAWG

> boDAWG, im going to be paying some close attention to this thread as we have a lot in common. I'll start up my own thread this sunday when i start my cycle of Test E. Im starting out at 6'1 - 228lbs. same age. Perhaps a little challenge is in order??




make sure you send me a PM with a link to your thread

----------


## rmcfar

will do man will do
i think i am a bit leaner then you are but as far as muscle goes id assume were around the same amount(kinda impossible to tell). Im new to these boards but i have been involved in the fitness/bb'ing scene for about 4 years now. I came looking for some info on a first cycle and i was happy to see there is actually a lot of good guys on these boards. I'm not sure if ill be able to get a before picture because my memory card was confiscated by police(long story), so i'll see what i can do. Keep goin though man looks good so far!

----------


## boDAWG

okay guys im at work so i cant type a lot, but my right glute is feeling good, no problem no swelling just a bit sore when i push on it but when im sitting i cant feel anything. so i think its good, okay gtg peace

----------


## boDAWG

okay finally home, anyways the glute is getting more sore, the thingh (first place i injected into) is getting much better, swelling is gone for the most part and i have only a bit of pain so thats good. 

today i didnt get to eat much at all i slept in, so to make sure this doesnt happen again im gonna go and make some of my food for this weekend NOW. 

tonight is my chest night so ill keep you guys posted, so far no gains in strength but it is only week one

i have a question though, i injected monday and thursday so my next injection would be sunday or monday again?

----------


## juicenchris2989

> not good advice homeskillet, even if you use isopropyl on everyone of the stoppers your still collecting bacteria and other unwanted debris on the outside of the needle.
> 
> for sanitary purposes you should swap needles after you get done drawing all your aas out or you will eventually get a nice infection.. i have seen it more than once


Im not suggesting that ppl should do this I kno I should swap needles but I can never buy just the needle head and I dont wanna buy more syringes just to use the needle any good site where I can just get needle heads ?

----------


## rmcfar

scroll to bottom and there they are

----------


## boDAWG

> androusa.com
> scroll to bottom and there they are


erase that link ASAP before you get banned

----------


## boDAWG

...........

----------


## boDAWG

i will be posting pics once a week, a day after my second shot, so keep checking

----------


## tedeez

Hey bro, i have a suggestion. When you are injecting dont wipe the needle with anything or the top of the bottle. Switch you needle after you load, and try to just do it as fast as possible. YOU DONT WANT TO GET A INFECTION LIKE THAT. Its better to be safe than have a bad experience or worse really mess yourself up. Good luck i am doing the same cycle

----------


## im83931

> then cleaned the needle off with alochol swab (i used 4 different swabs),=


Dont touch the needle, even with the alcohol pad. It may not have been what caused the infection but its definitely not proper asceptic technique.

----------


## boDAWG

> Dont touch the needle, even with the alcohol pad. It may not have been what caused the infection but its definitely not proper asceptic technique.


thank you all for your help,

i have another question, im getting a lump or it might just be tender muscle in my glute where i injected, NORMAL or NO?

----------


## boDAWG

alright so im back from work, my thigh still has a spot thats just a bit sore when i push on it REALLY hard, my cheek is sore and there is like a lump/hard spot where i injected


so im going to the gym later on today and ill keep you guys posted

----------


## xXDevilDogXx

Is this a Test E or a Test E Depo?

----------


## boDAWG

Test E

----------


## boDAWG

> Is this a Test E or a Test E Depo?


test e

----------


## mygarage

Yes keep us posted I am also about to start #1, so this thread is great!

----------


## mygarage

i do have a couple ?'s for you.

1. Are you doing anything else w/ test E 500mg per week?

2. If you are injecting once a week, why monday then thursday then monday again? that is twice a week. Are you doin 250 each injection?

----------


## boDAWG

> i do have a couple ?'s for you.
> 
> 1. Are you doing anything else w/ test E 500mg per week?
> 
> 2. If you are injecting once a week, why monday then thursday then monday again? that is twice a week. Are you doin 250 each injection?



nothing else just test e 500mg a week thats it
and im injecting 250 two tiems a week

----------


## boDAWG

alright so today my gym was f**king closed so im pissed off about that i didnt know they close at 5pm on sunday, anyways my next shot is tomorrow imma shoot the left glute since my leg is still a bit sore (only when i push really hard though)


so i got a question my family and coworkers are saying that my chest is looking bigger as well as my trap there is no way that i could already be seeing the results is there?

the scale says 247 and ive been using the same scale, last time i weighed my self naked and it said 240 and then 2 days ago i had boxers on and it read 247 is that possible? im thinking its water weight because im drinking like a gallon of water/ crystal light

----------


## boDAWG

> Yes keep us posted I am also about to start #1, so this thread is great!


well first off welcome to ar, and what type of cycle you starting? good luck

----------


## boDAWG

alright ill post my up to date diet right now

7:30am 
8 egg whites
1 chicken breast
2 slices of whole wheat bread

10:00am
shake - 50g protein
1 can of tuna in water drained

ill let you know what else i eat today

----------


## boDAWG

12:00
1 chicken breast
2 hard boiled eggs

----------


## boDAWG

1:00pm
can of tuna
1 hard boiled egg (white only)

----------


## boDAWG

5:30 pm
7 oz steak ( lean )
1/4 baked potatoe
3 hard boiled egg ( white only )


6:00pm 
work out


8:00 pm
pwo
50g protein shake
BCAA 
5g creatine monohydrate

----------


## boDAWG

so weighed myself today again, and i dont know how but im wei***n in at 251lbs

----------


## boDAWG

so as of right now here is what im doing with my diet

7:30am BREAKFAST
6-10 egg whites
slice of green pepper
slice of red onion
6oz chicken breast
cup of oats (cooked)
2 slices of whole wheat bread

this meal contains roughly 80g of protein, 78g of carbs, 12g of fat

10:00am
ON protein shake (2 scoops)
can of tuna in water (drained)

this meal = 90g of protein, 6g of carbs, 4g of fat

12:00
chicken breast 6oz
2 hard boiled eggs (whites only)

this meal = 56g of protein, 0g of carbs, 6g of fat

1:00pm
can of tuna (drained)
1 egg (white only)

this meal = 45g of protein, 1.5g of carb, 0g of fat

5:30pm
7oz steak very lean
3oz of a baked potatoe
3 boiled eggs (whites only)

this meal = 60g of protein, 18g of carbs, 10g of fat

6:00pm workout
till 7:30pm

8:00pm
ON shake
creatine 5g
BCAA

this meal = 50g of protein, 5g of carbs, 3g of fat

9:30pm
lean cut steak

this meal = 50g of protein, 0g of carbs, 10g of fat

so total today i had 7 meals its hard to eat this much because i was not hungry anymore after the 3rd meal but i just kinda made myself do it, i gotta make this an every day routine





TOTAL FOR TODAY:

PROTEIN: 431g of protein
CARBS: 108.5g of carbs
FAT: 45g of fat


my goal was 500g of protein, no more than 150g of carbs, and less than 100g of fat

im a lil under on my protein intake but thats alright its still not bad, oh and calories im not concerned about at all

----------


## boDAWG

let me know what you guys think of my diet

----------


## rmcfar

thats an ass load of protein man. 1.5g/lb of bw is plenty if you ask me. your body will have a hard time metabolizing 90g of protein in one meal too.

why are you keeping your carbs so low?

----------


## boDAWG

[/size]guys I Had To Stop My Cycle Im No Longer Running This Cycle

----------


## boDAWG

the reason im not running it anymore is because my gear aint sterile i got ripped off on my shit and its not even good, my thigh is still sore above my knee from my first injection, both of my glutes are sooooo f**king inflamed and hot, oh and did i mention that i have golf sized lumps in each one of my glutes right where i injected, so im done for now, im gonna get on a natty cutting period that will last till mid or end march and then i will start a new cycle with some reliable reputable gear from a good UGL, if anyone is willing to verify any sources for me please PM me. anyways guys my diet will be about 300g of protein, 150g of carbs, and less than 100g of fat, i will have another log when i start my new cycle


if anyone else is doing a similar cycle to mine PM me a link to it, i wanna follow it

----------


## MMAfanboy

PM me..

----------


## Salient

That sucks man.. hope you heal up well and get things sorted out.

----------


## rmcfar

damn that sucks dude
i cant pm you because im too much of a newb but my thread is First Cycle Diary

----------


## MMAfanboy

DAWG.. honestly looking at your pictures, I think A LOT can be done naturally here through diet and excersize.. I am a hard gainer and have put on 80 pounds of muscle since I started lifting 15 years ago.. If you dont know the best ways to train, have your diet and vitamins all dialed in you wont get the most out of juicing anyways.. its like putting jet fuel in a geo.. first you got to get everything else dialed in... when people juice too fast they dont learn the right habits all around because it is the juice giving them gains not the right training and diet.. then when they go off they cant keep their gains.. plus they still dont know how to train properly.

----------


## boDAWG

> DAWG.. honestly looking at your pictures, I think A LOT can be done naturally here through diet and excersize.. I am a hard gainer and have put on 80 pounds of muscle since I started lifting 15 years ago.. If you dont know the best ways to train, have your diet and vitamins all dialed in you wont get the most out of juicing anyways.. its like putting jet fuel in a geo.. first you got to get everything else dialed in... when people juice too fast they dont learn the right habits all around because it is the juice giving them gains not the right training and diet.. then when they go off they cant keep their gains.. plus they still dont know how to train properly.


thats why im done for a good period of time, imma get back in the gym hit it hard and get my diet in check for the next few months and im gonna see what happens

----------


## NoobJuice

I don't know about all these pb sandwiches there bro. anyone

----------


## boDAWG

> I don't know about all these pb sandwiches there bro. anyone


good source of carbs and i cut it down to only 2 a day, 1 in teh morning and one late afternoon, but im done cycleing now anyways

----------


## MoneyMike315

Sorry to here about you bad luck. You should give us all a heads up with PICS HERE of your gear. That way we can stay away. Just block the UGL name if its indeed UGL which im sure. We all need to learn from this, so if you can get a pic or 2 that'd be cool. Well better luck next time round. Be safe and get well! :0chink:

----------

